# Mount and Blade 2 Bannerlord



## vota DC (30 Marzo 2020)

Ho trovato qualcosa che dovrebbe aiutare le persone a stare a casa sul serio! E' uscito proprio adesso Mount and Blade 2 Bannerlord. E' un gioco di ruolo stile sandbox con elementi strategici. Il tuo personaggio vaga per la mappa con numerosissimi luoghi visitabili (e conquistabili) ad arruolare truppe, commerciare, gestire città e fare la guerra. Le battaglie hanno sì elementi strategici ma voi siete i comandanti in capo quindi vedete con i vostri occhi quello che vedrebbe un ufficiale e potete dare il vostro contributo combattendo personalmente.
Il sistema di progresso dovrebbe essere simile ai giochi Elder Scroll nel senso che più si usa un'abilità più questa migliora. Il sistema di combattimento non ha forzature come kingdom come deliverance dove la telecamera ti bloccava su un obiettivo e i combattimenti multipli erano un incubo.
C'è un ciclo notte/giorno e con le quattro stagioni che influenza le battaglie e dopo 84 giorni passa un anno. I personaggi invecchiano e possono avere figli, se il vostro personaggio principale muore si va avanti con i figli o comunque con i membri dei clan che possono essere nipoti, fratelli, suocere e non consanguinei adottati finché il vostro clan non è annientato.
il gioco di base ha longevità lunghissima con vari stili di gioco (vigliaccone stratega che sta sempre dietro, generale con scudo che sta nei ranghi, arciere a cavallo, pazzoide con armi a due mani, mercante menefreghista, bandito eccetera eccetera) e varie fazioni con cui unirsi. E' early access e aggiungeranno presto la possibilità di creare il proprio regno dal nulla (che c'era nel primo gioco anche se ovviamente tutti cercano di abbattere chi da un giorno all'altro fonda uno stato nuovo!), si può già farsi eleggere re comunque. Ad aumentare ulteriormente la longevità saranno i mod che nel primo gioco si trovava di tutto e pure in full conversion dal signore degli anelli a guerre stellari, stavolta ci sono più cose moddabili e soprattutto più attrezzi per moddare senza dover comprendere nessun linguaggio di programmazione.
E' anche multigiocatore, però la forza secondo me è nel giocatore singolo. Oltretutto la campagna che è la parte più interessante non è disponibile (almeno al momento) per multigiocatore.


----------

